
​How to easily defeat Linux Encoder ransomware - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to-fix-linux-encoder-ransomware/
======
Hello71
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10524791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10524791)

tl;dr: if you run nearly-a-year-unpatched software (Magento) you will be
hacked by script kiddies.

This is a fairly competent article, other than the obviously click-bait title.
Although the Bitdefender post linked as a source contains much more technical
detail and less copy-paste tutorial:
[http://labs.bitdefender.com/2015/11/linux-ransomware-
debut-f...](http://labs.bitdefender.com/2015/11/linux-ransomware-debut-fails-
on-predictable-encryption-key/)

------
eugenekolo2
I cleaned up the README and hosted the decrypter on Github:
[https://github.com/eugenekolo/linux-ransomware-
decrypter](https://github.com/eugenekolo/linux-ransomware-decrypter)

